# Events from May 7 to June 7



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you used this site? It's just one place people can post events and you can search in specific areas. Oops...it's bringfido.com

I don't know about Tournament events, but here is another database. http://nafadb.flyball.org/cgi-public/pubutil?TOURNLST

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=events.search
http://www.onlinefundraisingblog.com/fundraising-pages-and-event/fundraising-for-animals/
http://www.dockdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=613&Itemid=289

The Disc Dog groups are good about coming to fundraising events. You may want to check their calendars.

Last link...I can go on forever... http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/showCal.htm


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you!! I will now...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That Kimm knows her links. LOL


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Kim knows a lot!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not really...LOL

What I would do, and this will take some organization, is contact the National Breed Clubs and have them send out an email to their associated rescues. Many will jump at the chance to have you at their event.

Having been part of an organization during its infancy, I've come to understand how difficult it is to get someone like you to attend. I'd hate to see you leave here when you have so much to offer. You are sharing your training tips, I'm not sure how many people here have jumped into a tank with a killer whale or trained one, but your presence can do a lot of good for animals in need.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

AKC has an event calendar (searchable) on their site - that's PRIME agility season here in the northeast - lots of shows in Mass.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> AKC has an event calendar (searchable) on their site - that's PRIME agility season here in the northeast - lots of shows in Mass.


I wish you were making the trip back to CT, Erica. I'd love to meet up with you.

I wonder if the training facility near my home has anything happening when you are in the area?
http://www.pawsneffect.com/Special_Events/special_events.htm I don't think they have 2009 events up yet. Only January's.

AKC's listing is really nice, Erica. http://www.akc.org/events/index.cfm?nav_area=events


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I wish you were making the trip back to CT, Erica. I'd love to meet up with you.
> 
> I wonder if the training facility near my home has anything happening when you are in the area?
> http://www.pawsneffect.com/Special_Events/special_events.htm I don't think they have 2009 events up yet. Only January's.


 
Paws N Effect is a gorgeous facility - that's where we went for the very first AKC rally trial January 1st 2005! WAY back when! I generally stay within 4 hours of home - I spend a lot of weekends in Westfield, MA, Springfield MA then down to Southern NH - of course we went to Nats in Rhode Island this fall. 

I haven't planned for my 2009 yet - going to depend on what we're training for and how we're doing - Murph finished his CDX this summer and promptly got retired from obedience  Teller has two legs for his CD (in two trials) and a novice jumpers agility leg. He's only 21 months old now and I'm hesitant to move him up too fast. If he looks good in the spring he might go back into the breed ring for his American CH - that's a lot of driving all over creation - not sure what's down there for breed shows.

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PawsNEffect is where I took my two for training. It's 5 minutes from my home. They used to go to the swim facility there. James moved to Meridan, but I think the therapy pools is still there. My two now go to the groomer on their property. So much has changed. They even have a nice store on the site now.

I'd love my DH to see some agility trials. He and Tucker got started, but Tucker needed to lose weight before he would be allowed on the A-Frame. We worked on the weight and stopped training. Tucker did lose nearly 20 pounds.

Springfield isn't so far from me!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Kim... 

How is Dog and Cat Fancy looked at by National Breed Clubs? In a positive way? I would think so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> Kim...
> 
> How is Dog and Cat Fancy looked at by National Breed Clubs? In a positive way? I would think so.


I don't know, but they stepped right up and helped out RR when I asked. I was interviewed by Marcia King for the special issue they put out on Golden Retrievers and Marcia kindly put me in touch with the editor. Marcia wrote an article in the issue on HD and the dog they spoke of was my Shadow. A number of Goldens on this forum appeared in the Gallery.


----------

